# sick platys anyone who can help?



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

I posted yesterday with no luck but thought I would try again. I have a 30 gal setup. My platys keep dying and I don't know why. They loose weight, even with an appetite. They also rub against things and start to look crooked. I have treated them for parasite s b/c one place I looked said gill flukes. Any suggestions? Also, my water quality is good and I keep regular water changes. The tank is live planted with drift wood. I have boosted the salt and used ph regulator. My loaches seem fine and also my shrimp. The platys and tetras are the only with symptoms.


----------

